# Swollen Eye



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

Hey just got this 10 week old. Swollen eye. She’s eating and drinking just fine. I’m hoping she just got pecked and I didn’t see it. Any thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's awfully young for the usual chronic respiratory poultry diseases. It's possible it's a sinus infection from getting something in the sinus. It doesn't look like a sting. The eye is odd looking. 

I would keep it separate from the other birds until you see where this is going. It might be nothing.


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's awfully young for the usual chronic respiratory poultry diseases. It's possible it's a sinus infection from getting something in the sinus. It doesn't look like a sting. The eye is odd looking.
> 
> I would keep it separate from the other birds until you see where this is going. It might be nothing.


Okay will do. She’s breathing fine as far as I can tell. Hoping it’s just a peck or something. I’ll keep a close watch. Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, sorry I couldn't be more definitive on what it might be. The age is what is throwing me off from being more certain.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bee sting? Is that a potential too? That’s how the swelling appears to be to me anyway, surface swelling.


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Bee sting? Is that a potential too? That’s how the swelling appears to be to me anyway, surface swelling.


She hasn’t been outside yet. Woke up this morning and it’s almost swollen shut


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can try giving her a little children's Benadryl to see if that reduces the swelling.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

TheChickInn said:


> She hasn’t been outside yet. Woke up this morning and it’s almost swollen shut


Shoot- but yeah, if you agree a little Benadryl wouldn’t hurt it might rule out a few things at least.


----------

